# Who wants to see what a 10mm lens looks like?



## Meysha (Jun 21, 2007)

hehehe... but it's so much more than just a photo taken at 10mm. It's close up with a wide angle lens (please tell me someone's seen that southpark episode!!)

We were standing about 1 foot away from each other. And to any people around it looked like he was taking a photo of my boobs. :blushing:

anyway. I love these coz they're so funny. yeah they're a bit blurry but it was relatively dark in the shopping centre







hehehehhe - look a how funny his head is. 





Can ya tell I'm loving my new lens.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 23, 2007)

A good on is to get under their nose and photograph up it. I like those the best lol. Nice work.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 23, 2007)

thats the south park episode and everybody is hooked on wide angle shots of animals right? That was a good one 
Funny effects with that wide angle.


----------



## JJP (Jul 4, 2007)

What's that SP episode called? or what series is it from? I thought i'd seen them all! D-:


----------

